# Buying a receiver from SolidSignal



## gwade (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been toying withe the idea of buying an HR24 from SolidSignal because I a) want to add one receiver and b) am tired of the slow HR20's that I have. I would relocate the 20 to a lesser used room and make the 24 primary.

I was all ready to do this, but what happens if the HR24 fails at some point? With all my other receivers, when they fail, I just get a replacement (albeit any model...usually refurbished) from DirecTV. If I PAY for an HR24 and it fails...am I stuck with the same process from DirecTV?

I'd be really annoyed to pay a few hundred for a receiver, only to lose it in the next year or two to a "replacement".

Thoughts?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gwade said:


> I've been toying withe the idea of buying an HR24 from SolidSignal because I a) want to add one receiver and b) am tired of the slow HR20's that I have. I would relocate the 20 to a lesser used room and make the 24 primary.
> 
> I was all ready to do this, but what happens if the HR24 fails at some point? With all my other receivers, when they fail, I just get a replacement (albeit any model...usually refurbished) from DirecTV. If I PAY for an HR24 and it fails...am I stuck with the same process from DirecTV?
> 
> ...


Yes. You are not buying the receiver, you are paying an up front lease fee. There is no difference in how things work whether you "buy" the HR24 from SolidSignal or D*. In both cases they are leased, and in both cases, should they need to be replaced, you are at the mercy of D*. That said, if you have a 24 series, chances are it will be replaced with a 24. There is no explicit guarantee, however.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

gwade said:


> I've been toying withe the idea of buying an HR24 from SolidSignal because I a) want to add one receiver and b) am tired of the slow HR20's that I have. I would relocate the 20 to a lesser used room and make the 24 primary.
> 
> I was all ready to do this, but what happens if the HR24 fails at some point? With all my other receivers, when they fail, I just get a replacement (albeit any model...usually refurbished) from DirecTV. If I PAY for an HR24 and it fails...am I stuck with the same process from DirecTV?
> 
> ...


No matter what happens to the HR24-If it fails D* will replace it and send you another HR (of equal value) meaning whatever is shipped.

Why not just order a HDDVR thru your D* account and have it pro installed -When the insatllers calls you ask for what is on the truck.(he may a HR24)Then if it fails you can just call in and get another replacement of equal value.

I have a HR22 and with the new GUI -it runs much faster than before so you may wish to wait and see for your self before stressing out about a certain model of HDDVR -Picture sharpness -is the same as speed as it compares to each persons own use.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Before buying a new recv'r consider waiting for the new GUI. I have had it for about a week(thru the CE) and really notice a big speed increase on my HR20 and HR21. Just something else to think about.......


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

gwade said:


> I've been toying withe the idea of buying an HR24 from SolidSignal
> Thoughts?


See how much DirecTV will charge you for a new HR2x. Often, it will only be $100 but since you want the HR24 (which they can't guarantee) there's a good chance they'll offer you a credit for the difference if you 'buy' it elsewhere...they've done this for me a number of times over the years.

If they don't offer it, ask for it.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Solid Signal is an excellent company. I purchased my third HR24 from SS, and it arrived two days later and was activated ten minutes after it arrived at my house.

The reality though is that all purchasing through an authorized dealer gives you is the ability to specify the precise model you want. It's still leased equipment. If it fails, DirecTV will replace it with the same model where possible.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

I was going to start a new thread, but let me hijack this one slightly; sorry if it's too much of a digression. I'm thinking of doing the same thing, purchasing from SS, since I seem to not be able to get anything from DirecTV.

This is along the same lines... if DirecTV can *never* guarantee what they can ship you (that's what they say, as you know), what's the point of them calling you with a 'promo' deal of a 'free upgrade' DVR for a re-commit, and you get nothing more than, say, an HR22 (when you expected/wanted an HR24). (I have two HR21, one HR23 [see below], and two HR24.)

For that you commit to two years? What is your incentive to re-up if they really don't get you the 'current' DVR (what I call the newest model)? What exactly are you getting for the 24 months? I don't get it at all.

I might as well wait for each one to fail, and get a replacement (where, last week, I got an HR23 replacing a dead (bad drive) HR21... the repair replacement was better than the promo replacement!  ).

So, am I missing something, or is there no reason to take this? That's all I was offered, a free DVR, no charge, no shipping, no install (duh), period, for the usual 24 month re-commit.

(Now, somehow, about 18 months ago, I got two HR24's, guaranteed, replacing two HR20's. No idea how they did it. But they did. Now, no way.)

I'm stumped. So, if I really want to replace one or both HR21's, should I get them from SS, and be able to talk DirecTV into something else perhaps for the re-commit? They didn't seem to have alternatives when they called... the woman from the 'promotional department' talked about the DVR replacement (new technology, etc.) and that was it. Then tonight, when I'm talking to retention, he says 'they are all the same, yada yada'.

Any ideas? I told him this is crazy, that you are asking us to give you something, and you give us really nothing. He said, send feedback on the DirecTV website.... Arg.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

leesweet said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but let me hijack this one slightly; sorry if it's too much of a digression. I'm thinking of doing the same thing, purchasing from SS, since I seem to not be able to get anything from DirecTV.
> 
> This is along the same lines... if DirecTV can *never* guarantee what they can ship you (that's what they say, as you know), what's the point of them calling you with a 'promo' deal of a 'free upgrade' DVR for a re-commit, and you get nothing more than, say, an HR22 (when you expected/wanted an HR24). (I have two HR21, one HR23 [see below], and two HR24.)
> 
> ...


One possability would be that you were had a MRV install with those HR24's. When it first came out they were giving HR24's alot if I recall. If you had equipment that would not work with MRV that would be one reason they could be relatively sure you were going to get the HR24's.

I understand your frustrations. I decided to push my luck to. I was offered a free HD DVR as well and dont need one. I am out of contract as well. I asked for a free Nomad in place of the free HD DVR and was told no. When I pointed out that the Nomad was cheaper on SS they decided to offer me m$50 off it but that was it. Bottom line the Nomad would not start a new 2 year commitment but a new HD DVR will. I only have one leased HD DVR on my account out of 5 HD DVR's. The rest are owned.

Having owned DVR's with the protection plan is the way to go. At least then if you have to replace a DVR and its not what you want you can sell it and then buy another owned DVR online that is the model you want. I dont have a HR24 either but I have a service call today for a box that I am having issues with as well as wiring and I plan to see if I can get a HR24 has a replacement for a owned R22 as I am in a MPEG4 only market.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for the comments... No, those HR24's were replacing two old HR20's, and everything was MRV'd already with Ethernet ('unsupported', yada yada', still all is that way with the five boxes (actually six with an H21 I seldom use, but all works fine...)).

So, I don't know if there was a push *then* to get rid of the old HR20 hardware (they were slow and wearing out, and the 24's are faster. That was my thinking in taking this 'upgrade' for the HR24 over one of my old(er) HR21.

But if you and they can't ever tell how to tell who gets what when now, I'm stumped. However, I don't think you actually own *anything* no matter where you get it. You are just paying more for the privilege of getting a 24 or whatever...  If I had an extra few hundred lying around, it might be worth it....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

leesweet said:


> Thanks for the comments... No, those HR24's were replacing two old HR20's, and everything was MRV'd already with Ethernet ('unsupported', yada yada', still all is that way with the five boxes (actually six with an H21 I seldom use, but all works fine...)).
> 
> So, I don't know if there was a push *then* to get rid of the old HR20 hardware (they were slow and wearing out, and the 24's are faster. That was my thinking in taking this 'upgrade' for the HR24 over one of my old(er) HR21.
> 
> But if you and they can't ever tell how to tell who gets what when now, I'm stumped. However, I don't think you actually own *anything* no matter where you get it. You are just paying more for the privilege of getting a 24 or whatever...  If I had an extra few hundred lying around, it might be worth it....


 You can own receivers and DVR's. I do not reccommend getting them from D* though. Craigs list and ebay are great places to find owned units. DirecTV employees have owned equipment and can sell it if they choose to. Sometimes its cheaper and sometimes its more expensive just depends on what you what. A HR24 for example will probably cost you more then $199 but when and if you were ever done with it, then it would be yours to resell instead of being shipped back to D*. If you go the owned route there are no commitments to add. The only things you need to know is you should always call D* to verify the receiver id as owned before buying, you will have to get a new access card for it that costs $20, make sure you have the protection plan so if it ever gets swapped out its owned for owned and also make sure it gets activated correctly with the access card department to ensure the commitment does not start again.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting, thanks for the update on the owned units!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

OUt of all the units, the HR20's are actually the second fastest by almost all accounts, only 2nd to the HR24's...making them more responsive than the 21, 22, and 23 models....


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

I have never used an HR-20 but did have the HR-22 and it was gruesomely slow. I don't blame you for wanting to upgrade. I wouldn't listen to all the talk about how the new HD GUI is going to fix everything. I've been hearing this for years (when I was a DTV customer). You're best bet would probably be to cancel service and go with someone who provides a receiver AT NO UP FRONT COST to you and just pay the monthly fee.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Remember getting a provider that does not charge an upfront cost mean you are paying a much higher monthly fee per receiver or dvr. They may be cheaper in the beginning but almost always more expensive in the long run.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a question. I keep seeing people saying that there is no guarantee of what directv will send you. How can that be if they are explicitly selling the HR24 on their web site? Seems if I specifically order a HR24, that is what I should get.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> I have a question. I keep seeing people saying that there is no guarantee of what directv will send you. How can that be *if they are explicitly selling the HR24 on their web site*? Seems if I specifically order a HR24, that is what I should get.


Read the fine print. They show a picture of the HR24, but in the legalize "you get what we got on hand".


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Everyone just needs to wait until the New Software NR is rolled out so they can experience the New HDGUI with it's Improved Speed as far as Guide and other functions and then see if they need to upgrade their DVR unless you are experiencing problems related to the Hard Drive.

The NR is rolling out now but it might be 6 weeks to 2 months before everyone gets it so be aware that this is a Slow National Geographical Rollout.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

poppo said:


> I have a question. I keep seeing people saying that there is no guarantee of what directv will send you. How can that be if they are explicitly selling the HR24 on their web site? Seems if I specifically order a HR24, that is what I should get.


Fine print below picture of HR24 "Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary".


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Read the fine print. They show a picture of the HR24, but in the legalize "you get what we got on hand".


It's legal to do this but it sure is shady. How many people do you think actually READ that fine print? :contract:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> It's legal to do this but it sure is shady. How many people do you think actually READ that fine print? :contract:


With age comes wisdom.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> With age comes wisdom.


Sometimes it comes earlier, I was not even 18 years old and I ALWAYS read the fine print, it was something my father taught me when I became a teenager! :grin:

That and

"In business if it isn't in writing, it doesn't exist"

--- also a lesson from my Dad.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> It's legal to do this but it sure is shady. How many people do you think actually READ that fine print? :contract:


Almost every commercial I see on TV or read in a magazine has fine print with all kids of caveats. Look at any car ad with a low price yet the car they show has every option installed with some fine print that says the vehicle shown has options installed not included in the price. So they are all shady?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dubber deux" said:


> It's legal to do this but it sure is shady. How many people do you think actually READ that fine print? :contract:


If they showed an HR20 and someone got an HR24, they may also complain. I didn't want a black box, I wanted silver. They'd have to show each one that looked different and say you might get this one, or this one etc.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:bang


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

poppo said:


> I have a question. I keep seeing people saying that there is no guarantee of what directv will send you. How can that be if they are explicitly selling the HR24 on their web site? Seems if I specifically order a HR24, that is what I should get.


If you are referring to SolidSignal, they will send you a HR24 if that is what you order. I have never ordered a receiver from SS but I did get a H24 from another online retailer and they too sent what I ordered.

It's only getting a receiver from DIRECTV that they do not promise what you will get, it's no secret and everytime I talk with a CSR they tell me that.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i brought hdr24 100 from ss real please.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

trh said:


> Almost every commercial I see on TV or read in a magazine has fine print with all kids of caveats. Look at any car ad with a low price yet the car they show has every option installed with some fine print that says the vehicle shown has options installed not included in the price. So they are all shady?


Yes, they ARE!:alterhase


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dubber deux" said:


> Yes, they ARE!:alterhase


If there were no exceptions or fine print for anything, there would be no deals. A business can't give 0% interest to anyone walking through the door, subject to credit approval is fine print but not shady. It's not that different from product disclaimers, "cape does not allow wearer to fly." People would try to find loopholes, exploit them and sue if a business says no.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Fine print below picture of HR24 "Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary".


I do see that now and had I actually been thinking about buying one, I would have read everything. I had just quickly looked at the page and even the 'specs' that shows up (until you scroll down farther) are for a HR24. I just assumed that they would be selling you what they pictured. I can understand on an upgrade from SD, getting whatever they have, but IMO if you are buying one for 'full price' (i.e. not a free upgrade), you should get what you ask for.

But I suppose it's not any more deceptive then the 'pause in one room and continue watching in another' commercial.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Or "Your Mileage May Vary" when they list it.
Madison Avenue isn't what it used to be. :lol:


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

poppo said:


> I do see that now and had I actually been thinking about buying one, I would have read everything. I had just quickly looked at the page and even the 'specs' that shows up (until you scroll down farther) are for a HR24. I just assumed that they would be selling you what they pictured. I can understand on an upgrade from SD, getting whatever they have, but IMO if you are buying one for 'full price' (i.e. not a free upgrade), you should get what you ask for.
> 
> But I suppose it's not any more deceptive then the 'pause in one room and continue watching in another' commercial.


Yep, you "get it" . :lol:


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Back to the original topic, if you order from Solid Signal you will get a HR24 and it will be new, not refurbished. You wont get it free but i consider this a case of you get what you pay for. I have done plenty of business with Solid Signal and will recommend them to anybody. (I do installs as side work but to be honest they are all upgrades as it is hard to compete with free for a new customer)


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

If you have a 24 and it goes bad dtv policy IS you get another 24 on service call by tech and also if they ship it to you. That is the policy.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

west99999 said:


> If you have a 24 and it goes bad dtv policy IS you get another 24 on service call by tech and also if they ship it to you. That is the policy.


Can we see this in writing from D*'s website please?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> If you have a 24 and it goes bad dtv policy IS you get another 24 on service call by tech and also if they ship it to you. That is the policy.


sorry this is incorrect....therre is no control over what is shipped....an "hddvr" will be shipped to replace a hr24


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

wahooq said:


> sorry this is incorrect....therre is no control over what is shipped....an "hddvr" will be shipped to replace a hr24


"hd dvr" (translation) ANY DVR model that D* chooses to send to you...it could be a 20, 21, 22, 23, or if you are lucky with roulette you might get a 24.

Spin that wheel. Gambling ALWAYS favors the house...D*'s house that is. :alterhase


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wait... wasn't this a thread about buying from Solid Signal???


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

The other aspect of buying from D* vs SS came into play, so broaching on the D* offers seems to be relevant.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So ... thread summary: 

"Buy" from SolidSignal, it's leased, you can pick the model you want.
"Buy" from DIRECTV, it's leased, you get the model they ship.

SolidSignal good.
DIRECTV bad.

Hopefully this will save future forum readers some time.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

@Drew2K:

Spoken like a no nonsense New Yorker! 

It has been over a decade since I left the northeast, lived in Philly subs, I now live in South Carolina, and really miss the directness of everyone back up there to this day. It is a different world down here.

I have family in Manhasset.

My apologies to the mods for OT here. Forgive me please.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> So ... thread summary:
> 
> "Buy" from SolidSignal, it's leased, you can pick the model you want.
> "Buy" from DIRECTV, it's leased, you get the model they ship.
> ...


LOL, Buy?

Should be a "give money to" fee


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wahooq said:


> sorry this is incorrect....therre is no control over what is shipped....an "hddvr" will be shipped to replace a hr24


Ok, I know this is going off topic, but this concerns me a bit. So you're saying that if my H25 goes out, I may get an H21 or H24 in its place? I know I wouldn't want to end up with an H24...

I'm hoping the H25 is a special case...Manufacturer code doesn't concern me.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, I know this is going off topic, but this concerns me a bit. So you're saying that if my H25 goes out, I may get an H21 or H24 in its place? I know I wouldn't want to end up with an H24...
> 
> I'm hoping the H25 is a special case...Manufacturer code doesn't concern me.


I don't think that any receiver, other than the new HR34, is a 'special case'. D* considers all HD receivers and all HDDVRs to be equal, so you get what they send.

That is one policy I strongly disagree with.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Generally I don't care, but in this case the size difference matters.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

HerntDawg said:


> LOL, Buy?
> 
> Should be a "give money to" fee


I am not sure why it's so hard for people to see that you pay an upfront fee for a receiver and in turn you get a much lower monthly fee than any other provider. The savings is greater the longer you are a customer, and let's not forget that when a customer signs up many of the receivers they get are either free or highly discounted so they don't pay much upfront at all.

It's not a fair argueement to only argue one small portion and come to the determination that they are being ripped off. Would you rather pay $17/month for each receiver like they charge at the local cable co. here?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Would you rather pay $17/month for each receiver like they charge at the local cable co. here?


When I got my SD system from D* I got a DVR, a receiver and install for free. When I converted to HD I got a new dish, all new wiring and 2 HR23 DVRs for $49. I'm adding a new DVR and whole home Friday (while still under contract) and I am going to pay $49.

In 6 years I've paid D* monthly equipment fees (including DVR fee) of $936. (EDIT: I've actually only paid D* $876 in equipment charges. I originally did the entire 6 years @ $6 a month instead of $5 for the first 5 years) I would have paid my local cable company $2880 over the same time frame. Their first DVR is $21 a month and each additional is $19.

Even had I paid the $199 upfront lease payment for my 3 DVRs I would still be over $1300 ahead on cable equipment charges.

Maybe I care a lot less about which HR D* gives me because I'm not paying anything upfront for them, but my HR23s are just as zippy as my son's HR24 now that I've got that fancy pants software update.

Yes, if you pay D* $199 for a DVR you are going to roughly a year away from break even on cable equipment charges, but after that the savings are real and pile up very quickly.

Then there's the whole programming advantage, but I'll look for another thread where that is more on topic.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dualsub2006 said:


> When I got my SD system from D* I got a DVR, a receiver and install for free. When I converted to HD I got a new dish, all new wiring and 2 HR23 DVRs for $49. I'm adding a new DVR and whole home Friday (while still under contract) and I am going to pay $49.
> 
> In 6 years I've paid D* monthly equipment fees (including DVR fee) of $936. (EDIT: I've actually only paid D* $876 in equipment charges. I originally did the entire 6 years @ $6 a month instead of $5 for the first 5 years) I would have paid my local cable company $2880 over the same time frame. Their first DVR is $21 a month and each additional is $19.
> 
> ...


You put a little thought into and even a little math to come up with that conclusion, wouldn't it have been easier to say say "I'm getting ripped off"?
(Bad Mod. sarcasm)

I recently switched internet and home phone providers from my local phone co. to the local cable co. and the gal at the counter stated I could save money by bundling in my tv too. I told her the equipment that I have from DIRECTV and she determind that my equipment charges alone would be almost the same as what I pay each month to DIRECTV for equipment and programming. She smiled and said "I take it you aren't going to change, are you?" We both had a chuckle and that was the end of it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

They have changed the website where they store all of the documents related to P&P but when I find it I will share it with you (if it doesnt contain anything proprietary). It states on a service call or ERP (equipment replacement program) that a HR24 is only to be replaced with another HR24. Show me anyone who has had one replaced and didnt get a HR24. I know this to be fact so much so I would be willing to send my own HR24 (owned) to anyone who doesnt get a HR24 replaced with another HR24.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

If that's true (no reason to doubt it, but as we all know, it's been ' an HD DVR is an HD DVR' forever...), I love it. I have two HR24's, and just paid for a new one from SS, and got the $100 credit from DirecTV after they virtually told me to do that if I wanted one.

I'd hate to have one of them die and get an HR22 as a replacement... 

One retention CSR also implied recently that they were working towards always replacing what you had with the same model. But, who knows about reality of that and any timeframe if true.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Could it be that they would replace a HR24 with a HR24 because it has deca built in and could cause probems for the customer if they sent them something else (especially a HR20-100)?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

west99999 said:


> They have changed the website where they store all of the documents related to P&P but when I find it I will share it with you (if it doesnt contain anything proprietary). It states on a service call or ERP (equipment replacement program) that a HR24 is only to be replaced with another HR24. Show me anyone who has had one replaced and didnt get a HR24. I know this to be fact so much so I would be willing to send my own HR24 (owned) to anyone who doesnt get a HR24 replaced with another HR24.


This is what I was told by an Employee from Ellen Filipiak's Office of Customer Service. She said that an HR24 has to be Replaced by an HR24 but did not say why and I did not pursue the matter further as I was happy that down the road if one of my 5 HR24s failed I would get another HR24 in it's place. 

I was told at one point that it does have to do with having Internal DECA and also that it was a faster DVR and no one would be happy with anything less than an HR24 once they had the experience of having an HR24.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> This is what I was told by an Employee from Ellen Filipiak's Office of Customer Service. She said that an HR24 has to be Replaced by an HR24 but did not say why and I did not pursue the matter further as I was happy that down the road if one of my 5 HR24s failed I would get another HR24 in it's place.


maybe in theory this is supposed to happen but its been my experience otherwise


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And we always say, "your mileage may vary." But, in Regard to the way it is supposed to work, richierich is right.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If a warehouse that ships to you didn't have any HR24's they wouldn't wait they would ship you something. Again most customers won't care so to them waiting on a model is not acceptable.

I also believe you have to have whole home active on the account for the HR24 to HR24 rule to apply. That however is just speculation off of what I've read about on sites.

You've gotten the answer to your question so now you can choose what you want to do. Attempting to apply any different logic to it will not change the end result. So with that said let me just ask you.. Do you feel luck?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

richierich said:


> This is what I was told by an Employee from Ellen Filipiak's Office of Customer Service. She said that an HR24 has to be Replaced by an HR24 but did not say why and I did not pursue the matter further as I was happy that down the road if one of my 5 HR24s failed I would get another HR24 in it's place.
> 
> I was told at one point that it does have to do with having Internal DECA and also that it was a faster DVR and no one would be happy with anything less than an HR24 once they had the experience of having an HR24.


 I think it has everything to do with the built in DECCA. Based on what I''ve read here, the wiring is different for HR24's and H25's then for the older models.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I think it has everything to do with the built in DECCA. Based on what I''ve read here, the wiring is different for HR24's and H25's then for the older models.


The "wiring" is the same. If a H/HR24/25 gets replaced with an earlier model, a white DECA is needed.
"I know" early on, when the HR24 first came out, DirecTV was asked about replacements and their "intent" was to swap these with the same model.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "I know" early on, when the HR24 first came out, DirecTV was asked about replacements and their "intent" was to swap these with the same model.


This is what I had heard also, that the HR24 Model would be Treated Differently then the other models and that an HR24 would be Replaced with an HR24.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I ordered an HR24 from SolidSignal Wensday night, Friday morning They call and say we are a 10 min drive from your house and if I go to the customer pickup I can save the shipping. Got it home and set up and I love it, much faster. For me it's Been a great way to get the receiver I wanted as I did not want a second HR21. And yes Directv did give me a 100 dollar credit to cover part of the cost.


----------



## bcltoys (Feb 11, 2009)

If you buy the pro dvr that's 500.00 do you still have to re-up for 24 month's.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bcltoys said:


> If you buy the pro dvr that's 500.00 do you still have to re-up for 24 month's.


No. Only if you get a leased box.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Solid Signal has those for $400, but they are refurb.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bcltoys said:


> If you buy the pro dvr that's 500.00 do you still have to re-up for 24 month's.


I wouldnt buy that. I would find a owned HR24 instead. Check CraigsList or ebay or here. Comtemplating selling my HR24 for what people seem to be paying for them these days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Me neither. Unless someone needs it rack mounted, I never saw a real benefit for that box, especially now that it's not new in box.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

PCampbell said:


> I ordered an HR24 from SolidSignal Wensday night, Friday morning They call and say we are a 10 min drive from your house and if I go to the customer pickup I can save the shipping. Got it home and set up and I love it, much faster. For me it's Been a great way to get the receiver I wanted as I did not want a second HR21. And yes Directv did give me a 100 dollar credit to cover part of the cost.


I week ago I upgraded my single HR22 to a MRV system adding an H25 and HR24. I was so impressed with the speed of the HR24/H25 that I ordered another HR24 from SS to replace the painfully slow HR22.

How do I go about getting a credit for the old HR22 from DTV? I'd be more than happy to ship it back to them if I could get a credit for it. Thanks!


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

I ended up taking advantage of the HR23 buy one get one free deal at SolidSignal on cyber monday. So whats the deal, i just have to activate them within 30 days? I no longer own my DVR's so i'm guessing i just contact DTV and they'll instruct me what to do with the old recievers.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

You need to be out of contract for the best chance of getting a credit and should call before you purchase. Also I have been with Directv for a looooong time.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

stevenme said:


> How do I go about getting a credit for the old HR22 from DTV? I'd be more than happy to ship it back to them if I could get a credit for it. Thanks!


If the HR22 is leased, you have no choice but to return it. When you deactivate it they will arrange for a return box to be sent to you.

If it is owned, you can sell it if you want to. Probably the best place is the buy, sell, trade forum here. But before trying to sell it, make certain it is owned, not leased. Chances are about 95% or better it is leased.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Carl6 is correct, if it's leased you will get a box sent to you and you will have to return it. There will not be a credit but you will be charged the full price for the receiver if you don't send it back.

FYI, this is tru of the new receivers you got too, they are leased and will need to be returned when they are no longer activated.

EDIT: Changed owend to leased.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

PCampbell said:


> You need to be out of contract for the best chance of getting a credit and should call before you purchase. Also I have been with Directv for a looooong time.


I've been with them since '98, but I just started a new 2 year contract with my move to MRV. When I call to activate I'll ask, but it sounds like I'll end up footing the entire $200.

Then again, if I add up the time lost waiting to change channels on the HR22, it should pay for itself in less than a year. Let's see...

100 channel changes per day X
5 second per change on the HR22 X
365 days in a year = 182,500 seconds, or 50 hours X
$8.00/hr min wage in MA (for arguments sake) = $400 @ min wage!!!

Steve


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> FYI, this is tru of the new receivers you got too, they are *LEASED* and will need to be returned when they are no longer activated.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

carl6 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks, that was a big oops.


----------

